# Question???



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

How many days on average do you hunt every year...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

150


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

alot. I don't know for sure but I go every time that I can.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

well just about every weekend and sumtimes during the week so figure that up.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

It varies a lot. Some years I'l get out 4-6 times a week, but so far this year I've only been out like 4 times all season.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

100 or so.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont understand the guys that hunt 100-150 days a year.. there is only about 100-125 days in a season. so you guys hunt every.single.day?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> 150


No way thats everyday of season.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> No way thats everyday of season.


 pigs. They are year round.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys there's a spring turkey season remember. He didn't say specifically deer season.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

For me its usually between 60 and 120.:darkbeer:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> pigs. They are year round.


Oh I see we dont have many pigs in nwa.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Oh I see we dont have many pigs in nwa.


 it won't be long.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> it won't be long.


Yeah thats good and bad it will be fun but not really. Haha where do you normally hunt.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i hunt between duck and deer season about 100-150 days.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am a weekend only hunter AS OF NOW! but next year when I have my licence, my school is half way from my house and my spot, so Ill be out everyday after school (weather permitting). as long as nobody busts me for having a bow in my truck, thats a 10 day suspension.. 10 more days to hunt eh?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh boy Ben! That's what I'd do!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

All the days I hunt are spring turkey, waterfowl, rabbit, upland hunting and early and late archery season.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Yeah thats good and bad it will be fun but not really. Haha where do you normally hunt.


 mid grant co. Every now and then I'll go to fordyce with my grandpa. I want to start hunting wattensaw tho.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I was thinking of only deer hunting, carry on boys.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> mid grant co. Every now and then I'll go to fordyce with my grandpa. I want to start hunting wattensaw tho.


 Oh I hunt benton and madison co.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm out deer hunting through Sept, Oct, and Nov about 50 or so days. My hunting spot is a 2 minute drive away, so I can get out after school everyday.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

since duck, geese , and deer i have hunted just about every day. but i helps one of my fav spots is just aross the road.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

too many to count, down here in florida usually every weekend for at least 2-3 hunts in a weekend sometimes 4-5 hunts a week, but then when I go to Ohio I hunt 2 times a day for 5-7 days, and I go to Georgia for a week and do the same thing, so quite a bit for me.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have an average of hunting 2 hours a day everyday since season started


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

between deer and turkey season I will usually go around 100 times


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Around 50-75


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

About 75 days unless im in SC with my dad and his friend then i hunt about 115 or 120 since im out of school


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

15 days max


----------



## mathewsboy7 (Jul 13, 2011)

not enough!


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe 50 days between sportsnand work


----------

